# Your dream job?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If you could have any job you wanted, what would it be?

(Doing nothing is not an option    )


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Being paid to read my Kindle and write book reviews.  

Lara Amber


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Being paid to read my Kindle and write book reviews.
> 
> Lara Amber


You beat me to it. That would be my choice.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL that was going to be mine too!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Movie critic


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to agree with the first two responders.  Getting paid to read and write book reviews (or even magazine or article reviews) would be ideal.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, think further...  I didn't mean only jobs that you're actually *qualified* for!  Dream big!


Me, I wouldn't mind being a restaurant reviewer.  (I did three reviews once, but unpaid, so that doesn't count.)

Or a writer, as long as we're dreaming.  (Not a chance... )

Something in the field of neuropsychology would fascinate me.  (Even less of a chance, considering the type of degrees needed.)

And when I was a clumsy teenager (as opposed to the still somewhat clumsy adult I am now), I saw the credits at the beginning of the old 007 movies, the ones where there's a female silhouette swimming underwater, and thought I'd like to do something that graceful some day...  (Not in this lifetime!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Writing really cheesy novels...





Oh. Wait...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper, your posts always crack me up.  I have to read your books.  I have no idea what they're about though....  
But I guess that's no different from people who'd go see a movie without knowing the topic simply because it had Hugh in it


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Thumper, your posts always crack me up. I have to read your books. I have no idea what they're about though....
> But I guess that's no different from people who'd go see a movie without knowing the topic simply because it had Hugh in it


Put Thumper's books, or maybe Max's books at the top of your read list! Just as entertaining as her posts


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

International Spa/Resort Critic

I don't know if that really exists.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Archeologist.  Or Private Investigator.  Both have a lot in common.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Professional musician. .  .don't want to be famous, just a sought-after back up or pit musician.  Meanwhile I'm pretty happy doing taxes because I only have to really work about 3 months of the year.  

ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Elena said:


> International Spa/Resort Critic
> 
> I don't know if that really exists.


You bet it does! Check out the fancy high-gloss travel mags... a tough job, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Trust baby.    Wait..........I'm not sure that qualifies as a job.

Actually I really like being self-employed, the profession doesn't matter to me so much as I don't have to answer to anyone but myself.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to run my own bookstore/coffee shop. Of couse, now with the Kindle...I guess I could still run a coffee shop! I should add that this has been a dream job ever since I was 9 and went to a bookstore/coffee shop that was in an old converted house. The sheves of books all around, and the smell of coffee, the little nooks with comfy chairs where you could sit and sip and read and relax. I have loved books since I was very young and I always will. 

As is, I have a pretty dreamy job...being the wife of the love of my life and mother to my kids! Gives me lots of time to read! I must give total credit to my wonderful hubby who allows me to stay at home. He even lets me spend his money however I want!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Actually I really like being self-employed, the profession doesn't matter to me so much as I don't have to answer to anyone but myself.


I need that smiley that's rolling around laughing and kicking its feet.

To anyone but your clients you mean... and your family when you have long hours and no vacations..... and the employees that depend on you even when you don't know whether you'll have enough work for them next month...

But yeah, it does have its perks.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I need that smiley that's rolling around laughing and kicking its feet.
> 
> To anyone but your clients you mean... and your family when you have long hours and no vacations..... and the employees that depend on you even when you don't know whether you'll have enough work for them next month...
> 
> But yeah, it does have its perks.


Yeah that too. 

But seriously I've had it both ways and there is no way I would/could go back to working for someone else, ever.

Fortunately the vast majority of my clients are a joy. Those that aren't.......well I tell them to go elsewhere and have done so on numerous occasions. I've also been fortunate in that I've never had to cut back any of my employees hours or lay them off even when business is slow. I have also never had an employee quit on me or look elsewhere for work.

The vacation part, well sometimes you have to let the work go and just leave, it's taken me a while to figure that out but it always turns out fine. The family taking second fiddle to work at times happens. It happened when I worked for others and it happens now.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Up until March 31 I had my dream job- I was the proud owner of a doggie daycare.  Every morning
gathered up my furry friends and toke them to work with me so they could interact with their
furry pals.  Dogs have been my passion for many years.  One of my dogs was in a TV movie and
did some commercial work.  Can't imagine life without a dog or two.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good points....  Working for someone else can be great if you have a good boss, or sheer hell if you don't.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crosj said:


> Up until March 31 I had my dream job- I was the proud owner of a doggie daycare.


I thought that was a growing field! Sorry you're not working in your dream job now


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Good points.... Working for someone else can be great if you have a good boss, or sheer hell if you don't.


Besides I can play on Kindle Boards while at work without feeling guilty.........well not too guilty.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought that was a growing field! Sorry you're not working in your dream job now  Its ok.. I retired.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crosj said:


> Its ok.. I retired.....


Oh, that's the *real* dream job! Congratulations!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Besides I can play on Kindle Boards while at work without feeling guilty.........well not too guilty.


There's that. I have a spare computer at my desk yesterday and today, so I was able to keep one open to KB and check in whenever I had a break in the work I was doing on the other one... alas, time to shut down one of them now.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep - I counted the days and hours until I could RETIRE - now I can read, teach t'ai chi, walk, try to discipline my dogs, cook, play cards with my DH (dead H when he beats me   ) sleep late, did I say read? and read and read and enjoy the birds, flowers, life in general and spend lots and lots of time on kindleboards


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Professional sun tanner


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Professional sun tanner


That would be the person that sprays self-tanner on people in spas...? <ducking and running>


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My current job is reading books, mixing what I learn from them with what I already know and then writing it down in some cohesive manner. 

I also have to visit KindleBoards a few times a day to see what everyone is reading and discussing. 

It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Professional sun tanner


You are bad Susan in VA!!!









I am leaning towards a degree in this job now! But it has to be in exotic places for the pay to be worth it and on a yacht. 

-sailor


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My current job is reading books, mixing what I learn from them with what I already know and then writing it down in some cohesive manner.
> 
> I also have to visit KindleBoards a few times a day to see what everyone is reading and discussing.
> 
> It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it.


Sounds like a real _*tough*_ life, Jeff. 

-sailor


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I would like that island caretaker job. I can't remember where it was, but it was a beautiful island somewhere and the only job requirement was that you had to blog about living there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But did it have Whispernet?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> But did it have Whispernet?


LOL! That would be a definite consideration...


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

At the ripe old age of 53 I'm seriously considering changing from my six-figure career in Project Management and going to Divinity School for a low five-figure career as a minister.  Seems like fulfillment is more important than cash.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> But did it have Whispernet?


Don't need WN just internet


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since this is just a dream and does not need brains - I'd love to be a marine biologist!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Since this is just a dream and does not need brains - I'd love to be a marine biologist!


My niece wanted to be one also in real life. But she needed a job quickly and became an airline stewardess for American Airlines instead.

She was working towards being an olympic swimmer, also was a lifeguard, swam the ocean, and here her Aunt Sailor can't swim! 

-sailor


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love to be a Travel Journalist.  Getting paid to travel the world would be my ideal.  I would specialize in cruise travel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> At the ripe old age of 53 I'm seriously considering changing from my six-figure career in Project Management and going to Divinity School for a low five-figure career as a minister. Seems like fulfillment is more important than cash.


My sister-in-law, while not making six figures (she was a school administrator), did this. Despite the difficulty in getting a church of her own, she found it VERY fulfilling. Still does, though she retired some years ago from full time and recently stopped doing even weddings due to illness.

Eleven years ago, I quit a full time job with the fed gov't to be a quilter and spend my husband's retirement with him. No one that I worked with it could believe it. So really I have my dream life.

Go for it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband was in the Navy for nearly 20 years before retiring.  Took a "beltway bandit" job. . .really a great company:  small, liked the boss and the folks he worked with.  But after almost 10 years it was wearing him out.  Making great money (mid 6 figures)  but he wasn't having as much fun any more.  So he quit.  Went to work for our church. (high 5 figures with his Navy retirement) He's working nearly as many hours for less money but is happy as a pig in slop.  His time is his own, he really only answers to the Pastor who gives him his full support, and he gets to wear jeans and a t-shirt to work most days.  He's the facilities manager and business manager.  They should probably just call him parish administrator and be done with it.  He does pretty much everything except administer the Sacraments!  

So, major financial re-adjustment but, all in all, it's worked out fine.  Plus it means he'll probably live a lot longer!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine would be to be a full-time author...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Mine would be to be a full-time author...


I truly believe that your dream will come true, Mike, and sooner than you think.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a Proposal Manager now.  On my own time I've learned how to create 3d graphics and short animations of our airplanes, the T-6A, T-6B and T-6C trainer aircraft and the AT-6C Light Attack Aircraft.  Our marketing guys are now using some of those graphics.

If 3d graphics had been around when I was 20 or 30 that's what I'd be doing now.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I truly believe that your dream will come true, Mike, and sooner than you think.


Hey, do you know something I don't? 

Seriously, though, thanks for the vote of confidence. That would be so totally way cool...


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok i wanna be ummmmmmmmmm A professonal Kindle reader!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to say that I really love the job I currently have.  I love working in court, and I'm in a two-county circuit.  My judge is the chief judge for the state and has a lot of other duties, so we're very efficient with our time in court, and most months I work 35 or so hours.  My judge doesn't require me to be in the courthouse when we're not in court.  There's no office space for me anyway.  So I get to leave at noon or before a lot of days.  It's a great part-time job at a full-time pay.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

russr19 said:


> Ok i wanna be ummmmmmmmmm A professional Kindle reader!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was so very jealous of those people that got to try out the kindle before it debuted - wonder how they got on the list


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was so very jealous of those people that got to try out the kindle before it debuted - wonder how they got on the list


 I hear ya. I mean what do you have to do to be one of those people


----------

